# Martynas Andriuskevicius Picture/Update Thread



## remy23

*Cavaliers import Brazilian point guard for workouts*



> *Second-rounder signs*
> 
> Second-round draft pick Martynas Andriuskevicius has signed a two-year contract worth about $800,000 with the team. The signing was slightly delayed as Andriuskevicius had to complete a buyout with his European team, Zalgiris Kaunas. The 7-foot-2 19-year-old isn't expected to be a major contributor this season.


Now that Marty Vicious has officially joined the team, I reckon he deserves his own thread. While Martynas should spend most of his time in the NBDL, if and when he is called up, it will be interesting seeing him play in garbage time.


----------



## KingoftheCourt23

I hope he bulks up some and becomes a solid defender. I like the fact that he can shoot.


----------



## remy23

Yeah, he needs to bulk up badly and everybody who sees him play are quick to mention that. On the flip side, several people who've seen Marty Vicious in person say he definately has skills (so unlike Diop, at least this project has offensive skills).


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

^Damn that boy is skinny. He literally needs to add 40-50 lbs minimum. 

I like the nickname "Marty Vicious" btw remy :biggrin:


----------



## Pioneer10

Man he looks young: not only in the face but the shape of his body. Is Karl Malone available as a personal trainer?


----------



## remy23

*Update*

*One-on-One with Marty*

Marty Vicious and Joe Gabriele briefly talked one-on-one. Here is a summary of the discussion:

* Marty said he is glad to be here and is practicing real hard. 

* He likes Coach Brown; said he is perfect. 

* Marty has a driver’s liscense, a place to live and is adjusting well. 

* He wants to play as soon as possible. His attitude is that he’s ready to go. Marty wasn't speaking with arrogance or impatience when he made that statement. Marty said young players can get complacent in thinking "they have time to get better." So he doesn't want to think like that (meaning he wants to stay focused and not mentally drift).

* When asked if there is any player in the NBA with a style like his, Marty said he doesn't know. And went on to say he just always wanted to be himself.

* Marty said he will play for the Lithuanian national team (joking "if they want me”).


----------



## futuristxen

Marty Vicious! Awesome. Now he has to play.


----------



## remy23

> *Youngblood*
> 
> _by Joe Gabriele
> clevelandcavaliers.com_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Andriuskevicius plays more like a Euro-forward than a prototypical center.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Martynas hasn't had to carry anything for the veterans ... yet.*
> 
> In June of 1996, the Cavaliers – coming off their fifth straight playoff performance and owners of two first round picks – were hosting a Draft Party at then-Gund Arena to announce their selections.
> 
> With Brad Daugherty’s prolific career coming to a close, Cavs GM Wayne Embry knew that he had to shore up the middle. With the first pick, No. 12, Cleveland chose Vitaly Potapenko. The fans that had come to the arena were slightly confused. Who the heck was Vitaly Potapenko?
> 
> Eight choices later, Embry chose another center, less of a banger than Potapenko, but with unreal offensive skills for a player who was 7-3. That player was Zydrunas Ilgauskas. And if the fans were confused with the pick of Potapenko, they were downright aggravated with the selection of Z.
> 
> At least the Ukraine Train played ball in America.
> 
> Of course, that was nine years, 413 games and two All-Star appearances ago. Ilgauskas is now one of the pillars of the Wine and Gold and recently resigned a free agent contract with the Cavaliers, hoping to close a highly-productive career with the team that chose him in 1996.
> 
> At the time, choosing international players were the exception, not the rule. Drafting a foreign player who hadn’t played college ball in the States was almost unheard of. After the selection of Z, Denver took a shot on Efthimis Rentzias from Greece and Utah went for Martin Muursepp of Estonia.
> 
> Needless to say, the days of Manu Ginobili and Pau Gasol were still just a glimmer in most GM’s eyes.
> 
> Nine years later, the NBA is immersed in international talent. And no team wants to be known for trading a Dirk Nowitzki for a Tractor Traylor, which the Milwaukee Bucks did in 1998.
> 
> So this year, when the Cavaliers made a draft night trade for a seven-footer from Lithuania, hardly an eyebrow was raised. Especially after the trade that netted Orlando’s second-rounder – Anderson Varejao – last season.
> 
> Martynas Andriuskevicius is the Cavaliers 19-year-old rookie center. (He’ll be the last 19-year-old Cleveland will ever come away with on Draft Night, due to the new CBA.) Martynas was selected with the No. 44 overall pick in the 2005 Draft. Pre-Draft prognosticators had him as high as a lottery pick, but he fell to the Magic midway through the second round. Before the night was over, GM Danny Ferry had him in the wine and gold.
> 
> If Clevelanders were surprised when the lean Lithuanian landed on the North Shore, imagine his shock. “I didn’t believe it,” said Andriuskevicius, recalling that eveing. “I didn’t expect to go to Cleveland because they didn’t have a draft pick. I thought, ‘Man, this is a miracle, I’m going to play with Z!’”
> Ilgauskas is a kingpin in his native Lithuania and he and Martynas – as well as Arvydas Sabonis and Sarunas Jasikevicius – all hail from the same city – Kaunas. (Note: I once asked Z how all of these great [and huge] players could come from the same city and he jokingly replied that it’s next to a nuclear plant.)
> 
> Big Z also spoke at the press conference announcing his signing how he came to the U.S. with one bag and was more than ready to return home. One does *not* get that sense from Martynas. He doesn’t lack for confidence and is assimilating to the States – and the NBA lifestyle – with ease. Heck, he’s already got his Escalade. (“Winter’s cold and there’s a lot of snow. I needed something big.”)
> 
> Martynas hasn’t gotten a taste of any rookie hazing. But it’s likely that he’ll be toting bags when the Cavaliers arrive in D.C. on Monday night to take on the Wizards in their exhibition opener.
> 
> “I haven’t had that (hazing) yet. But if you are a rookie, you must do those things,” Martynas laughed. “Next year, I’m not going to do that. Someone’s going to do that for me.”
> 
> One problem the rail-thin 19-year-old had when he arrived was his weight. But that’s something he’s worked diligently on already. Another rule of the CBA states that players with under two years of experience can be sent to develop in the NBDL. Martynas hopes he won’t have to do that and is trying to eat his way onto the regular season roster.
> 
> *“Almost two months ago, when I came here, I was 225 pounds. I am now 240.”*
> 
> Cleveland will do that a person. It’s a great city to relocate to if you’re actually *trying* to add the “freshman 15.”
> 
> Once Martynas starts banging with some the NBA’s bigs, however, gaining weight will be the least of his problems. He got bounced around pretty good by Zendon Hamilton in last Thursday’s Wine and Gold Scrimmage in Akron. And that’s as easy a matchup as the youngblood will have in the next couple weeks.
> 
> Cavaliers players are working with him as much as they can. “It’s not just Z helping me out,” said Martynas. “Everyone’s helping me out – Eric Snow, LeBron James – they all are helping me out.”
> 
> It will be an uphill battle for the untested rookie. They’re will be a lot of sitting and observing. And there may be a trip or two down to Clinton Country with the Arkansas RimRockers in the D-League.
> 
> “I hope to get stronger,” he said. “I want to learn everything about NBA basketball and just do the best that I can.”


It is good to hear Marty is gaining weight at a fairly fast rate. If he can remain quick (his greatest strength for his size since he's more of a forward) while getting stronger, he may not need 2 full years of eating/dieting/weight lifting to hit his target weight.


----------



## Pioneer10

He's a classic project: hopefully he can become like Rik Smits


----------



## remy23

If Marty becomes an exclusive C like Smits, I'd be shocked. We're looking at a PF here (who really plays more like a SF). Once Marty gets stronger, he'll swing from PF to C (maybe even SF on occasion).


----------



## kamego

Pioneer10 said:


> He's a classic project: hopefully he can become like Rik Smits


It's to bad he couldn't have played at college at all just because I think he would have been able to learn a lot. He reminds me of Chris Kaman as a freshman in college. Just my two cents. I love the NBDL approach to him though.


----------



## Pioneer10

remy23 said:


> If Marty becomes an exclusive C like Smits, I'd be shocked. We're looking at a PF here (who really plays more like a SF). Once Marty gets stronger, he'll swing from PF to C (maybe even SF on occasion).


 He might have the skill of a forward but I have no idea how he'll defend PF's and SF's. Haven't seen him play but I just see Smits written all over him. Very tall, very thin, good footwork, and could hit 15 to 20 footers all day


----------



## futuristxen

Heck, if he turned into a tall Drobnjak, the Cavs will be pretty happy with their second round pick.
It's a good gamble by Ferry. Low risk, high reward. I like Marty Vicious(great nickname, once again) and while I hope he could make the regular season roster, I think he would get more burn in the NBDL and what he needs more than anything is playing time at this stage of his career. So hopefully he's patient and continues to work hard with his eyes on the prize.


----------



## remy23

A review from RCF:



> I got the chance to view a couple practices, because I'm lucky like that ...lol. Actually I've been friends with a longtime Cav that's helped me with numerous youth camps I've run. But, what I wanted to mention, regarding Marty ..or what he likes to be called is Martin ..pronounced mar-teen... Anyway ...what is obvious is that he has a great natural sense for the game, and where to be on the defensive end. He has shown that he has very very good feet ...which is far better than Z's were, pre-surgeries. He also has excellent rotation on his shot, and a good feel for mid to long range shots... and he actually has a jump shot ...not the typical set shot you see from Dirk and Z from the perimeter. He may want to simplify his shot, nonetheless, because the added motion probably hinders his shooting proficiency. He's not reckless or aggressive, by any stretch, on the defensive end ....he's passive and weak ...and is basically being intimidated by the other bigs. He just doesn't have the brawn to even compete with any of our bigs ..even Drew ..who isn't a guy known to be able to back anyone down ...bullied him three straight times down the court right under the rim for easy layups. But, amidst all the weaknesses ..you see a talent that could become an extemely interesting prospect ....I see him as a small forward with potential to be a very rare breed. He's got footspeed that is compareable to a small forwards ...or even a guards ...but, a very very interesting longterm project that could develop into something very special in two to three years...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

remy23 said:


> A review from RCF:


Nice. If Marty Vicious can even become a solid rotation player, it was a great pickup by Ferry.

If he ever fills into a solid frame to complement his skills and agility, even better :biggrin:


----------



## remy23

*Beacon Journal | 01/19/2006 | Center heading to minors*












> _Cavaliers notebook_
> *Center heading to minors*
> *Cavs expected to send Andriuskevicius to developmental league*
> 
> By Brian Windhorst
> Beacon Journal sportswriter
> 
> *Denver -* It appears the Cavaliers might be close to taking advantage of the NBA's new minor-league system.
> 
> The team will likely send rookie center Martynas Andriuskevicius to the Arkansas RimRockers, their affiliate in the NBA Developmental League, in the near future.
> 
> Andriuskevicius, the 7-foot-2 Lithunian center the Cavs picked up in the second round in June's draft, has been slowly developing as a long-term project. He's only been on the active roster for nine games and gotten in just one game for 30 seconds thus far.
> 
> Mostly his work has been learning the Cavs' system, the NBA lifestyle and working on beefing up his frame. He's added weight, and the Cavs believe he's ready for the next step.
> 
> “He's been here and gotten a foundation for what we do,'' Cavs coach Mike Brown said. “He's gotten stronger and bigger and it would be great for him to get some gametime experience.''
> 
> Early in the season, most NBA teams were shy about sending prospects down, not sure what to expect. The concept was new this season as part of the new collective bargaining agreement. But recently, more and more teams have been starting to send players down so they can get playing time.
> 
> Andriuskevicius will still get his NBA salary while in the D-League and can be sent there and recalled three different times during the season.
> 
> *Rumor mill starts*
> 
> A report out of Boston on Wednesday suggested the Cavs have had trade talks with the Celtics involving Drew Gooden and Damon Jones for center Mark Blount and point guard Marcus Banks. Such rumors involving Gooden will likely continue to sprout up in the coming weeks as several NBA insiders have confirmed Cavs General Manager Danny Ferry is gauging the impending free agent's value around the league.
> 
> The Cavs might be a curious location for Blount, who is averaging a career-high 13.3 points but leads the NBA in turnovers per 48 minutes. He's not as good a rebounder as Gooden and isn't the type of defensive-minded player Brown would seem to prefer.
> 
> The biggest stumbling block is Blount's contract, which has four years and $28 million left plus he gets a 15 percent bonus if he's traded, making it even more lopsided contract-wise.
> 
> Blount has also been rumored to be going to Minnesota for Michael Olowokandi or Memphis for Lorenzen Wright.
> 
> *Dribbles*
> 
> Drew Gooden sat out his second consecutive game with a pulled side muscle. Also, Ira Newble replaced Damon Jones in the starting lineup at shooting guard.... Heading into Wednesday night's games, LeBron James was the NBA leader in so-called “and ones,'' getting a basket and drawing a foul. James had done it 40 times, converting 29 three-point plays.... The Cavs coaching staff is well known in Denver. Brown is a former Nuggets assistant, and Cavs assistant Hank Egan was the coach at the nearby Air Force Academy for 13 years.... Heading into Wednesday, Zydrunas Ilgauskas had made 21 of his last 31 shots.


----------



## futuristxen

Marty Vicious!


----------



## remy23

*Martynas suits up for his first game tonight!!!*

*Arkansas Rimrockers*

On the roster, Andriuskevicius is listed as a F/C, meaning he won’t be used exclusively as a forward. 

Tonight Andriuskevicius and the Rimrockers will face the Austin Toros at 8:30 in Texas.


----------



## remy23

*Halftime Report*

At halftime Arkansas leads Austin by 2 points (51-49). Martynas is the third leading scorer with 10 points. Go Rimrockers and go Andriuskevicius!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

*Re: Halftime Report*



remy23 said:


> At halftime Arkansas leads Austin by 2 points (51-49). Martynas is the third leading scorer with 10 points. Go Rimrockers and go Andriuskevicius!


10 points, 1 reb, 1 block shot, 2 t/o, 1 foul, 5 for 9 FG, 0 for 2 3FG, 1 dunk, in 10 minutes of the first half. Made a shot with 3 seconds left to give them their first lead 51-49.

Marty Vicious tearing it up out there! :clap:


----------



## remy23

*Box Score*



Benedict_Boozer said:


> 10 points, 1 reb, 1 block shot, 2 t/o, 1 foul, 5 for 9 FG, 0 for 2 3FG, 1 dunk, in 10 minutes of the first half. Made a shot with 3 seconds left to give them their first lead 51-49.
> 
> Marty Vicious tearing it up out there! :clap:


*Toros 101, RimRockers 103*

Seems like Marty had a good game and more importantly, the Rimrockers won! Sweet.


----------



## futuristxen

Marty TEARING IT UP!

That deserves a **** YEAH!

Hope he keeps it up. That's pretty impressive considering he's never played with any of those guys, and he's been sitting on the cleveland bench all year. AND I'm sure he didn't know where Arkansas was before now.

We could have quite a player in a year or two. Probably two. But I bet he finds some minutes next year.


----------



## remy23

*Game #2 for Martynas Andriuskevicius*

*Box Score: Toros 120, RimRockers 101*

Unfortunately, the RimRockers lost. From a statisical standpoint, Martynas had a decent game but it was not as strong as his first game. Since Andriuskevicius has joined the team, their record is 1-1.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

7pts/3rebs in 20 mins is not too bad, he is at least showing an ability to score. 

Hopefully he can start getting more minutes, would like to see him at 30-35 mins.


----------



## remy23

*Game #3 for Martynas Andriuskevicius*

The score is Austin with 70 and Arkansas with 69. There is 8:34 left in the final quarter.

Martynas has 6 points (50% shooting), 5 rebounds and 1 assist in 18 minutes. Go Andriuskevicus and go RimRockers!


----------



## remy23

*Game #3 for Martynas Andriuskevicius*

*Box Score: Austin 86, Arkansas 93*

Andriuskevicius finished with 7 points and 7 rebounds. The RimRockers won, giving them a record of 2-1 since Martynas joined the team.


----------



## futuristxen

Keep going Marty keep going!


----------



## mauzer

4 blockshots ?  Anybody saw him recently? Any improvement in anything since joining cavs?


----------



## futuristxen

mauzer said:


> 4 blockshots ?  Anybody saw him recently? Any improvement in anything since joining cavs?


It's hard to see NBDL games. I don't think they are televised anywhere. But if anyone knows about them getting shown somewhere they should give a shout.

Does Martynas have any future on the Lithuanian national team?

He seems like a rather unique player. I think he's probably 2 years away from being a big time contributor for the Cavs. But when he's ready, he could prove invaluable. Very good grab by Ferry.


----------



## Zalgirinis

futuristxen said:


> Does Martynas have any future on the Lithuanian national team?


Future who knows, but this year for the WC kinda no chance. Centers Javtokas and Lavrinovic brothers (both can play PF) are a must picks. Then Jankunas is also a strong PF (and theres veteran Mindaugas Zukauskas, whos being SF is used as PF in NT for smaller lineup tactics). Songaila wont have easy job to make NT, the same with Kleiza. And maybe just then comes Marty. Hes eligible to play for Juniors NTs and I think he should choose that instead of summer league not only for representing his country, but for stronger competition IMHO as well.


----------



## futuristxen

Zalgirinis said:


> Future who knows, but this year for the WC kinda no chance. Centers Javtokas and Lavrinovic brothers (both can play PF) are a must picks. Then Jankunas is also a strong PF (and theres veteran Mindaugas Zukauskas, whos being SF is used as PF in NT for smaller lineup tactics). Songaila wont have easy job to make NT, the same with Kleiza. And maybe just then comes Marty. Hes eligible to play for Juniors NTs and I think he should choose that instead of summer league not only for representing his country, but for stronger competition IMHO as well.


I bet Danny Ferry lets him do that instead too, since the Spurs would always let Ginobilli and Parker do that sort of thing.

Who is Javtokas? Lithuanian centers are generally really amazing. Will he be in the NBA someday?


----------



## Zalgirinis

futuristxen said:


> Who is Javtokas? Lithuanian centers are generally really amazing. Will he be in the NBA someday?


Robertas Javtokas was drafted by Spurs in 2001 with 56th pick. At that time he was holding world record of highest dunked basket 365 cm (or repeated as this record doesnt seem to be official). His athletism and leaping ability was higher than average NBA player. Well, leaping ability was probably in the highest level, because he was dunking from FT line in the games. Though on the same time he couldnt hit anything with his shot and no moves, but dunk was enough for such young fellow to be a big prospect.

However in May of 2002 Javtokas got into big accident going with his motorbike on 180 km/h. Of course going on such speed and having accident results in big injuries. One his leg was completely broken (I mean bone broken to many small pieces) and he also had problems with lower spine or smth. But with best doctor of that area and help from Spurs surgeries were done precisely and after more than year Javtokas got back onto playing court. Of course he lost some of his leaping ability and quickness, but its still much more than average.

Javtokas is a very good definition of defensive quick center, which cleans the paint well. His offense slowly but improved through the years as well. Now he has two decent post moves, which he always uses. Maybe he'll learn 3rd sometime  Also his FT shooting is almost Shaq wise in games, though in practices he hits most of them.

Being drafted isnt the only thing which makes believe that Javtokas will be in NBA someday. He really wishes to be in NBA. One of rare players now in Europe, who still repeats "NBA is my dream" in every sentence. Of course all want to play in strongest level, but Javtokas even said that he could sit on IL all season with no pay, but NBA is NBA  However before this season because of lockout stuff and his just married wife studies in Vilnius, he decided not to wait and signed 1 year contract with Vilnius team. Next year he probably will make it to Spurs.


----------



## remy23

*Game #4 for Martynas Andriuskevicius*

The score is deadlocked at 51-52 (Arkansas trails Albuquerque by 1 point) with 9:40 left in the third quarter.

Martynas has 4 points on 2-of-3 shooting and 1 rebound in 11 minutes of playing time.


----------



## AndriuskeviciusFuture

I'm looking at the updated box score and see 11 points in 11 minutes still in the 3rd...

Good God does this kid have a promising future.


----------



## AndriuskeviciusFuture

Here's a look of what he has done on his 4 game with Arkansas of the D-League

Shooting: 15/28 54%
Free Throws: 9/12 75%
Rebounds: 17 
Points/Game: 10ppg

He is going to be so sick...


----------



## remy23

*Box Score for Game #4*

*Arkansas 109, Alburquerque 112*

Arkansas is 2-2 since MA joined. Close game. The RimRockers had a chance to win but the turnover cost them.


----------



## futuristxen

Zalgirinis said:


> Robertas Javtokas was drafted by Spurs in 2001 with 56th pick. At that time he was holding world record of highest dunked basket 365 cm (or repeated as this record doesnt seem to be official). His athletism and leaping ability was higher than average NBA player. Well, leaping ability was probably in the highest level, because he was dunking from FT line in the games. Though on the same time he couldnt hit anything with his shot and no moves, but dunk was enough for such young fellow to be a big prospect.
> 
> However in May of 2002 Javtokas got into big accident going with his motorbike on 180 km/h. Of course going on such speed and having accident results in big injuries. One his leg was completely broken (I mean bone broken to many small pieces) and he also had problems with lower spine or smth. But with best doctor of that area and help from Spurs surgeries were done precisely and after more than year Javtokas got back onto playing court. Of course he lost some of his leaping ability and quickness, but its still much more than average.
> 
> Javtokas is a very good definition of defensive quick center, which cleans the paint well. His offense slowly but improved through the years as well. Now he has two decent post moves, which he always uses. Maybe he'll learn 3rd sometime  Also his FT shooting is almost Shaq wise in games, though in practices he hits most of them.
> 
> Being drafted isnt the only thing which makes believe that Javtokas will be in NBA someday. He really wishes to be in NBA. One of rare players now in Europe, who still repeats "NBA is my dream" in every sentence. Of course all want to play in strongest level, but Javtokas even said that he could sit on IL all season with no pay, but NBA is NBA  However before this season because of lockout stuff and his just married wife studies in Vilnius, he decided not to wait and signed 1 year contract with Vilnius team. Next year he probably will make it to Spurs.



I wonder if Danny Ferry scouted him. Of course the Spurs would have his rights. But it seems like Ferry will soon be doing similiar types of scouting for the Cavs as the gm. Thanks for the rundown. I hope he does make it to the NBA.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Marty Vicious is a stud!

Imagine a Lebron/Marty Vicious/Varejao frontcourt in a few years :worship:


----------



## futuristxen

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Marty Vicious is a stud!
> 
> Imagine a Lebron/Marty Vicious/Varejao frontcourt in a few years :worship:


Lebron and Marty running the pick and pop. Like a big version of Nash/Dirk.


----------



## futuristxen

Someone should ask Danny Ferry what he thinks of what Marty is doing in the NBDL?

Is he like "I'm not suprised"?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

^That could turn out to be a helluva pick by Ferry. It's too bad Marty is so skinny, it sounds like he has NBA level skills already. 

Our future frontcourt could both turn out to be former 2nd rounders, that's crazy (what the hell were the Magic thinking dumping Varejao.....that still baffles me).


----------



## remy23

*Cavaliers Recall Andriuskevicius From Arkansas Rimrockers Of The NBA D-League*












> *Cavaliers Recall Andriuskevicius From Arkansas Rimrockers Of The NBA D-League*
> 
> 
> 
> *CLEVELAND, Feb. 1st -* The Cleveland Cavaliers have recalled forward/center Martynas Andriuskevicius from the Arkansas RimRockers of the NBA Development League, Cavaliers General Manager Danny Ferry announced today.
> 
> Andriuskevicius was assigned to Arkansas on January 22, 2006. In four games with the RimRockers, he averaged 12.5 points on .536 shooting from the field (15-28), 4.3 rebounds and 1.8 blocks in 22.3 minutes per game. His best game with the RimRockers came on January 26 against the Austin Toros when he finished with 14 points, six rebounds and three blocks in 29 minutes.


Marty Vicious returns to the team!!!


----------



## CHKNWANG321

*Re: Cavaliers Recall Andriuskevicius From Arkansas Rimrockers Of The NBA D-League*



remy23 said:


> Marty Vicious returns to the team!!!


 Hurray, hurray, now all he has to do is apply some stridex on his face


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

*Re: Cavaliers Recall Andriuskevicius From Arkansas Rimrockers Of The NBA D-League*



remy23 said:


> Marty Vicious returns to the team!!!


Appears his performance in the D-league impressed Ferry enough to call him back up. Hit the weight room Marty, hit the weight room.


----------



## KingoftheCourt23

I want to see him in action. He performed well in the D League lets get him a few minutes. I know we are pretty jammed at big man but you gotta see what he can do in the Big Time. I hope he can get some minutes maybe when we have big leads or something.


----------



## futuristxen

The way the Cavs have been playing, he could actually get some garbage time run. That's suprising Danny has already called him back. I wonder if Mike Brown will try and find him minutes now.

Exciting times for The Vicious one.

Is anyone else excited to see who Danny Ferry drafts this year with a first round pick?


----------



## CHKNWANG321

I am. Hopefully he doesnt make a bogus trade like we did last year. Iri Welsch for 1st rd. pick. Oh yah, that was a great trade. :sarcasm:


----------



## remy23

*Beacon Journal | 02/05/2006 | Rookie center makes strides for future*












> _Windhorst on the Cavaliers_
> *Rookie center makes strikes for future*
> *Andriuskevicius puts up impressive numbers in four NBA Developmental League games*
> 
> _By Brian Windhorst_
> 
> Cavaliers Rookie Martynas Andriuskevicius played well in four games in the NBA Development League last week.
> 
> He averaged 12.5 points, 4.3 rebounds and 1.8 blocks in 22.3 minutes per game while shooting 54 percent.
> 
> It re-energized the Cavs' faith in his future as they hope they landed a steal in the second round of June's draft.
> 
> With Andriuskevicius still on the board, General Manager Danny Ferry and his staff scrambled to get a deal done with the Orlando Magic for the 7-foot-2 Lithuanian when it became known their pick was available.
> 
> With no draft picks, the Cavs sold the Magic on swapping the Milwaukee Bucks' 2006 second-round pick they'd acquired earlier for Jiri Welsch on draft day for Andriuskevicius, whom the Magic drafted for the Cavs while they were working out the deal.
> 
> The problem was, the Cavs weren't allowed to trade that pick under NBA rules, because the Welsch deal couldn't be finalized until he'd flown to Milwaukee from Europe and passed a physical.
> 
> The league rejected the trade, and it put things up in the air, which is why Ferry told the media after the draft had ended that they weren't able to get a deal done.
> 
> Later, the Magic agreed to take the Cavs' 2009 second-round pick, the next one they had available, and hold onto it until they could swap it for the Bucks' pick once Welsch was deemed fine.
> 
> At the time, some wondered whether the deal was made to appease Andriuskevicius' agent, Herb Rudoy, who was seeing a once-prized recruit drop like a rock after once even being projected in the top 10.
> 
> Rudoy also represents Zydrunas Ilgauskas, whom the Cavs were hoping to re-sign to a fair contract during the summer.
> 
> Perhaps it was a little bit of both. Ferry had seen Andriuskevicius several times in Europe and watched him work out at the Chicago Pre-Draft Camp while working for the San Antonio Spurs and liked his upside.
> 
> The 90 minutes he played last week represented the most court time he's had in a while.
> 
> The lanky 19-year-old played just 126 minutes with the major-league team in Europe last season and has played less than four minutes with the Cavs this year.
> 
> *Andriuskevicius has worked very hard to add bulk and stays after every practice for extra work with coaches and trainers.
> 
> The only troubling thing is he appears to love shooting 3-pointers, which he works on exhaustively, and even hoisted a few while playing for the Arkansas RimRockers.*
> 
> Yes, he's thin and fragile-looking now, but if he wants to have a career like Ilgauskas and become an All-Star and filthy rich, he'll add as much weight as he can and learn how how to move and play in the post like Z. If not, he's a candidate to become another Bruno Sundov, who was the only bench-warming 7-2 small forward in the NBA for a long time.
> 
> *Dribbles*
> 
> 
> *•* Speaking of Ilgauskas, there is simply no questioning his toughness.
> 
> He's shown it throughout his career, battling through various injuries other than his famous feet.
> 
> He played through a bad finger for the last month of last season and has battled a nagging lower back and sore left knee this season.
> 
> Thursday in Miami, Cavs coach Mike Brown nearly fainted when he saw Z's dislocated right middle finger.
> 
> Despite the pain and pleas from Ferry for him not to risk it after it was popped back into place, Ilgauskas had it taped up and went out to face Shaquille O'Neal.
> 
> *•* Since he became a starter, Sasha Pavlovic has made a few shots and rattled a few cages. According to team insiders, some in the Cavs' camp questioned his toughness when he was passive about losing minutes to Luke Jackson early in the season and then took much longer than expected to return from an ankle injury in December.
> 
> Since getting his chance, he's been perhaps the most physical Cav, picking up lots of fouls, yes, but also getting under the skin of opponents.
> 
> The Indiana Pacers' Stephen Jackson and the New Jersey Nets' Vince Carter both have gotten unnerved with him lately.
> 
> *•* The Cavs are getting closer to finalizing plans for their new practice facility.
> Locations in Independence and Brecksville are under consideration for the project, which might cost between $30-$40 million, as the team is looking to set a new standard for opulence.
> 
> *•* As expected, Drew Gooden's minutes have been dropping off significantly with the return to prominence of Anderson Varejao.
> 
> Since the day Donyell Marshall was signed, this situation has been assured. Gooden has been the ultimate team player throughout the season and continues to put up good numbers.
> 
> Yet, his patience in his free-agent season is no doubt being tested.
> 
> *•* In a surprise, Tracy McGrady's jersey is the hot seller in China ahead of teammate Yao Ming, according to the NBA. LeBron James comes in at No. 5.
> 
> *•* From the outset, the Cavs have taken the pessimistic view of how quickly Larry Hughes could return, noting the bones in his wounded knuckle are very fragile and need lots of rest.
> 
> But if Hughes gets a good report at his next exam on Tuesday, the chances of him returning right after the All-Star break become more realistic.


----------



## CHKNWANG321

*Re: Beacon Journal | 02/05/2006 | Rookie center makes strides for future*

Good to know that he is trying hard to improve and add strength. 

We reallly dont need another player that is in love with the 3 point shot tho


----------



## remy23

*Andriuskevicius Reassigned To Rimrockers*












> *CLEVELAND, Mar. 2nd -* The Cleveland Cavaliers have reassigned forward/center Martynas Andriuskevicius to the Arkansas RimRockers of the NBA Development League, Cavaliers General Manager Danny Ferry announced today.
> 
> Andriuskevicius was assigned to Arkansas on Jan. 22 and played in four games for the RimRockers. He averaged 12.5 points on .536 shooting from the field (15-28), 4.3 rebounds and 1.8 blocks in 22.3 minutes per game. Andriuskevicius was recalled by the Cavaliers on Feb. 1. He has played in six games for Cleveland this season and has grabbed four rebounds in nine total minutes.


----------



## futuristxen

It's just as well. He's gotten some garbage time, but he has yet to get a shot attempt. I'm glad we have the NBDL as an option, so that dude can actually go and get run.


----------



## KingoftheCourt23

Much better place for him. He will actually get minutes and develop some. I hope he is still trying to beef up a little. Maybe he can make some big strides in the NBDL.


----------



## remy23

futuristxen said:


> It's just as well. He's gotten some garbage time, but he has yet to get a shot attempt. I'm glad we have the NBDL as an option, so that dude can actually go and get run.


In garbage time, the rest of the guys Marty was on the court with were looking for their own shot. While I can't blame them for wanting to shoot, if they never look to share, there's no other possible outcome.


----------



## remy23

*Box Score for Game #5 for Martynas*

*Thunderbirds 100, RimRockers 103*

The RimRockers won but Martynas didn't see much action. That's understandable since he's been away for a while. In 4 minutes of action, Andriuskevicus had 2 rebounds.


----------



## remy23

*Box Score for Game #6 for Martynas*

*Thunderbirds 91, RimRockers 92*

Arkansas wins again, this one by a razor thin margin. In 13 minutes of action, Andriuskevicius scored 4 points, collected 3 rebounds, blocked 1 shot and got 1 steal.


----------



## remy23

*Andriuskevicius Assigned to Arkansas Rimrockers*












> *Andriuskevicius Assigned to Arkansas Rimrockers*
> 
> *CLEVELAND, Mar. 16th -* The Cleveland Cavaliers have reassigned forward/center Martynas Andriuskevicius to the Arkansas RimRockers of the NBA Development League, Cavaliers General Manager Danny Ferry announced today.
> 
> Andriuskevicius has played in a total of seven games with the RimRockers this season and is averaging 6.7 points and 3.6 rebounds in 17.3 minutes per game. He has played a total of nine minutes in six games for the Cavaliers this season. Below are Andriuskevicius’ transactions this season:
> 
> *•* First assigned to the RimRockers on January 22 and played in four games averaging 12.5 points, 4.3 rebounds and 1.8 blocks per game
> *•* Recalled by the Cavaliers on February 1
> *•* Reassigned to the RimRockers on March 2 and played in three games (one start) averaging 2.7 points and 2.7 rebounds in 10.7 minutes per game.
> *•* Recalled by the Cavaliers on March 6
> 
> Andriuskevicius was acquired by the Cavaliers from the Orlando Magic on June 29, 2005. The Magic selected him in the second round (44th overall pick) of the 2005 NBA Draft.
> 
> The RimRockers are the D-League affiliate for the Cavaliers, Atlanta Hawks, Memphis Grizzlies and Toronto Raptors.


There and back again, a hobbit's tale by Martynas Andriuskevicius.


----------



## remy23

*Box Score for Game #7 for Martynas*

*Arkansas 101, Fort Worth 94*

Tonight was a good night. The RimRockers won and Martynas had a fine performance. In 16 minutes of action, he was the high man with 18 points (5-8) and grabbed 4 rebounds. Go Andriuskevicius!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

^Man I wish these games were televised. The Vicious one is a poor man's Dirk in action :biggrin: 

16pts in 18 mins! That is awesome, he even stuck a 3pter and hit 7/10 FT's.


----------



## remy23

*Box Score for Game #8 for Martynas*

*Flyers 116, RimRockers 112*

It's unfortunate that Arkansas lost and Martynas fouled out. He played 36 minutes (which might be the most minutes he's ever seen, obviously made a starter for the game), scored 13 points (4-6 FG'S and 5-7 FT's), grabbed a team high 8 rebounds, picked up 3 blocks and got 1 steal.


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat

Glad to see he has basketball skill all he has to do is put on a little weight.


----------



## remy23

*Box Score for Game #9 for Martynas*

*RimRockers 108, Flyers 102*

Arkansas won again, which is always good to hear. Martynas wasn't a starter last night but still contributed with a strong game. In 17 minutes of action, Andriuskevicius scored 9 points (3-5), grabbed 5 rebounds, dished out 1 assist, and blocked 3 shots.


----------



## remy23

*Description from nba.com/cavaliers (official site)*



> I have to say, I'm pleasantly impressed with just watching the second half of the Rimrockers game(played on 3/18). Marty has gotten bigger since I saw him play in the summer....got some muscle on his arms now. His legs are thick too, he just needs to keep on bulking up the upper body. He's so darn athletic for a 7'3" kid. He posts up, if there's nothing there, he clears out and heads out to the 3 point line. He covers a lot of ground real fast. He has a real nice touch from the line. He missed both of his 3 tries in this game but you can see the potential problems he will cause defenses.
> 
> The negatives - he makes some poor rookie mistakes. At the end of the third he threw a sidearm baseball pass the length of the court to a teammate that was surrounded by 3 defenders....it was bizarre. He also put the ball on the floor from the top of the key and tried to dribble between two guys. He lacks discipline and made lots of dumb fouls. He fouled out in 36 minutes(13 pts, 8 rebs, 3 blocks, 5 t/o, 1 steal) Lastly, he still needs to get bigger and he needs to mature. He just turned 20 last week. Lebron looks and acts like 30....Marty looks and acts like 16. This kid will develop into quite a player IMO. I hope he works on his inside game like Z does and doesn't fall in love with the 3 point line.
> If he works hard this summer I could see him playing in the majors next year, with the potential to be a real force when Z's contract is running out. This kid has tremendous potential.


A must read for those curious about Andriuskevicius.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

*Re: Box Score for Game #9 for Martynas*



remy23 said:


> *RimRockers 108, Flyers 102*
> 
> Arkansas won again, which is always good to hear. Martynas wasn't a starter last night but still contributed with a strong game. In 17 minutes of action, Andriuskevicius scored 9 points (3-5), grabbed 5 rebounds, dished out 1 assist, and blocked 3 shots.


This game was on NBA TV this afternoon, I TIVO'ed it 

Of course it had to be one of Marty's lower scoring games


----------



## remy23

*Box Score for Game #10 for Martynas*

*RimRockers 116, Toros 114*

Arkansas wins again but this time Martynas saw very little action. He only played 5 minutes, managing to score 2 points (1-2), grab 2 rebounds, hand out 1 assist and block 1 shot.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

*Re: Box Score for Game #10 for Martynas*



remy23 said:


> *RimRockers 116, Toros 114*
> 
> Arkansas wins again but this time Martynas saw very little action. He only played 5 minutes, managing to score 2 points (1-2), grab 2 rebounds, hand out 1 assist and block 1 shot.


Do you think the Cavaliers have any decision on how many minutes Marty plays or not ? 

Kinda weird how his minutes are dropping off. But maybe he could turn into a Darko like player, I swear Darko's blocks per 48 min has to around 10. 

Keep us updated on the Marty watch.... Also remember two years ago when Marty was rumored to be entering the NBA draft and his name was being tossed around as a top 5 pick? anyone? And only a year later we get him in the mid 40's ?


----------



## remy23

*Re: Box Score for Game #10 for Martynas*

^ Good question. I'm not sure if Cleveland controls his minutes but Martynas spoke of how chaotic the NBDL is. He didn't complain but painted a picture of guys playing solely for their stats and things being inconsistent down there. I bet Andriuskevicius would rather be with the Cavaliers, even if he never plays and watches games from the bench.

After some scouts saw MA work out, they deemed he was too physically weak and needed another year or two of work. Cleveland jumped at the chance to take Martynas because while most people were complaining about his body, few people doubted the kid's skills. I'm shocked more teams didn't take Cleveland's approach to the situation. Draft the kid and let him develop for a few years.


----------



## remy23

*Box Score for Game #11 for Martynas*

*RimRockers 105, 66ers 123*

Arkansas lost the shoot out and Martynas didn't play his best. In 19 minutes of action, Andriuskevicius scored 3 points (1-6), grabbed 6 rebounds, handed out 1 assist and blocked 2 shots.


----------



## remy23

*Box Score for Game #12 for Martynas*

*RimRockers 101, Flame 84*

The RimRockers won again, that’s always nice and apparently Martynas was given the start for this game. Andriuskevicius made 3 of 5 from the field, having 6 points to go along with 5 rebounds.

I just wanted to add that Martynas only has 2 more games left in the D-League. The first of which they play tonight and the final game being on April 6th.


----------



## futuristxen

What's been most impressive has been that he does rebound and he does block shots. For a guy that likes to play like a small forward, that's good news. He seems like he'd be the perfect replacement for Donyell Marshall down the road. Big man off the bench to run the pick and pop with Bron, but then rebound and play defense on the other end.

Maybe get another young big man in the second round this year, and re-sign Drew.

In Five years:

the frount court would be Andy and Drew with Marty and phantom other guy off the bench.


----------



## remy23

*Box Score for Game #13 for Martynas*

*Florida 102, Arkansas 97*

I was listening to this game on the radio. While the RimRockers lost, they were once down by 21 points and came all the way back, getting within 2 points. The game came down to a few decisive plays but the RimRockers had a chance to win it. Martynas didn't play many minutes this game, logging 11 minutes, scoring 3 points, grabbing 2 rebounds, and handing out 1 assist.


----------



## remy23

*Box Score for Game #14 for Martynas*

*RimRockers 115, Thunderbirds 117*

The RimRockers lost and their season is over. The Thunderbirds move on to the playoffs. In Martynas' final D-League game he scored 4 points, grabbed 6 rebounds and handed out 1 assist in 27 minutes.


----------



## futuristxen

He's consistently rebounded the basketball, which is cool. Because that's one of the most important things to do if you're over 7 feet tall.


----------



## remy23

*Cavaliers Recall Andriuskevicius*












> *Cavaliers Recall Andriuskevicius*
> 
> *CLEVELAND, Apr. 12th* The Cleveland Cavaliers have recalled forward/center Martynas Andriuskevicius from the Arkansas RimRockers of the NBA Development League, Cavaliers General Manager Danny Ferry announced today.
> 
> Andriuskevicius was reassigned to Arkansas on March 16, 2006. In eight games (three starts) during his third stint with the RimRockers, he averaged 7.3 points and 4.8 rebounds in 20.4 minutes per game. He scored his D-League season high of 18 points on 5-8 shooting on March 17 at Fort Worth.
> 
> The 7-foot-2 rookie played in 15 total games (four starts) with the RimRockers this season and averaged 7.0 points on .500 shooting (37-74) and 4.2 rebounds in 18.9 minutes per game.
> 
> He has played in six games with the Cavaliers.


----------



## remy23

*FOX Sports | Top 10 athletes unknown in North America*



> *Top 10 athletes unknown in North America*
> 
> *9. Martynas Andriuskevicius
> NBA prospect - Lithuania*
> 
> *Early claim to fame:*
> 
> *•* Won the 2003 El Corte Ingles Junior Tournament in Barcelona with Zalgiris Kauna
> *•* Led the 2004 European Junior Championship in rebounding average and blocked shots
> 
> He's 20 years old, 7-foot-2 and weighs 240 pounds. He's living proof that milk does do the body good. He is comfortable bumping bodies in the paint but is just as deadly with his outside shot. Great hands and a fantastic passing touch can also be found on his resume.
> 
> He was selected in the second round of last summer's draft, and he currently holds the distinction as the only player on the Cleveland Cavaliers' roster who is younger than LeBron James.


Keep eating, packing on pounds, pumping that iron and maybe your weight will be even higher come Summer League and Preseason. Then do well in the NBDL and show something in garbage time. Go Andriuskevicius!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

We really need Marty to pan out...at least into a solid rotation player. Luke Jackson set back our talent pool, we might not get to pick in the top 10 again the rest of LBJ's career.


----------



## Zalgirinis

*Re: FOX Sports | Top 10 athletes unknown in North America*



remy23 said:


> Keep eating, packing on pounds, pumping that iron and maybe your weight will be even higher come *Summer League* and Preseason. Then do well in the NBDL and show something in garbage time. Go Andriuskevicius!


Hmmm is it a given hes going there? Theres U20 Eurochamp on July 14-23 in Turkey. Lithuanain NT surely needs him earlier to have some practices together. What will be club's choice on this one what do you think. Im sure Martynas would choose NT with no question (not sure about his agent), but clubs are dictators in these situations for young players...


----------



## remy23

*Re: FOX Sports | Top 10 athletes unknown in North America*

^ I think Cleveland would let him play overseas, especially if they felt the competition would be better. The Vegas Summer League is from July 7-14. So you're right, there would be a conflict in scheduling. If Martynas wanted to play in the national tournament badly, I doubt Cleveland would ignore his preference.

Do you have an idea of how tough the competition will be for Martynas and his team? I'd be interested in reading or hearing about that.


----------



## Zalgirinis

*Re: FOX Sports | Top 10 athletes unknown in North America*



remy23 said:


> Do you have an idea of how tough the competition will be for Martynas and his team? I'd be interested in reading or hearing about that.


How tough will it be is going to be seen. But its going to be tough for sure. Simply as that its competition where teams compete for the championship and not players go for their stats only in some friendly games. 

Dont know about the direct opponents of Martynas yet. Rosters will be announced much later. So far is known that Lithuania is in Group D together with Spain, Greece and Bulgaria. Two first for sure are countries who always have good squads. Its gonna be a hard battle, because only 2 teams of the group make it to the next round.


----------



## futuristxen

If we use the spurs as the example, since Ferry used to be with the Spurs, the Spurs generally let their players play overseas, so I bet the Cavs let Marty play overseas as well. Summer league is pretty garbage anyways, he'd probably get more challenge in the U20 stuff. The main worry is him getting injured like Andy did last summer.


----------



## remy23

*Eurobasket | European Championships U20*

*Eurobasket | European Championships U20*

JUNIORS (U 20) EURO 2006 - Division A
_Izmir (TURKEY), JULY 14-23_
*Group A:* Croatia, Serbia and Montenegro, Latvia, Belarus
*Group B:* Slovenia, Israel, Italy, Hungary
*Group C:* TurkeyY, Russia, France, Germany
*Group D:* Spain, Lithuania, Greece, Bulgaria


----------



## Zalgirinis

*Re: FOX Sports | Top 10 athletes unknown in North America*



remy23 said:


> ^ I think Cleveland would let him play overseas.


Just to let you know. Martynas wont be playing in U20 NT and European Championships. Final Lithuanian NT roster is already set. Cavs found their ways again to forbid Lithuanian player to play for his NT. Im not blaming Cavs as the only one responsible here though. Players (I mean Big Z as well) should really care for their homeland as well. Of course NBA club will always try to interfer and to stop players by all costs, but just look at Nowitzki. Cuban can scream about it as much as he wants, but Dirk goes and play for NT every year.


----------



## remy23

^ This is bad. Unless Cleveland felt the competition in the summer league was clearly better than in the European Championships, the team shouldn't have interfered with Martynas' plans. I don't like this one bit.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

^I'm not suprised they did it at all. Look what happened last year with Andy playing for Brazil and separating his shoulder. 

I agree though, especially in Marty V's case, they should have let him play.


----------



## remy23

As Cleveland's favorite 7'2, 3-point shooting SF (supposed to be a PF but come on  ) further develops, if he becomes good enough to crack the rotation, how do you use Marty Vicious? You're the coach - you decide.


----------



## futuristxen

Interesting to note that while they blocked Marty, I bet Andy gets to play for Brazil in the WC. Maybe Cleveland is part of a plot to sabatoge the Lithuanian basketball program?

Anyways. I play Marty Vicious like we play Donyell Marshall. Get thy to the corner spot up 3!


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

If Marty continues to want to step back and stroke the 3 ball, he will be just like Wang Zu Zu, that 7 footer that wanted to play the wing, and well, we can see how long he lasted in the pros.

If your first name isnt Dirk, then I suggest you add about 45 pounds and live in the paint.


----------



## futuristxen

Marty is a lot more mobile than Wang was. I think it would be a mistake to try and make him a lumbering big man, when his strength is that he is really tall, can shoot, and moves really well. He obviously has to continue to get stronger, because he will have to rebound his position and be able to play it passibly defensively. But offensively, with Lebron, having a 3 point shooting big man is an asset.


----------



## remy23

futuristxen said:


> Marty is a lot more mobile than Wang was. I think it would be a mistake to try and make him a lumbering big man, when his strength is that he is really tall, can shoot, and moves really well. He obviously has to continue to get stronger, because he will have to rebound his position and be able to play it passibly defensively. But offensively, with Lebron, having a 3 point shooting big man is an asset.


That's what people who see Martynas in person say. Much like Darko, they're shocked at how fast Andriuskevicius is for his size. In fact, Martynas is actually faster than some players who are shorter than he is (nothing like a 7'2 guy being more mobile than you are). If he is 240 right now, get the kid to 250-255. That should suffice.


----------



## Pioneer10

I've read also that Marty moves very well up and down the court. I still say he's at least a year or two away: he's still only 20 right?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

I saw him in an NBDL game and he is very mobile, surprisingly actually. His stroke is also natural, he pops jumpers effortlessly. Just a very unique player. 

The Cavs should spend 100% of their time developing his physique. He has NBA skill level already, put some muscle on the Vicious and we may have something.


----------



## remy23

Some fans say Martynas isn't just the best 3-point shooter on his NBDL and summer league teams. People say Andriuskevicius shoots the 3-pointer better than anybody on Cleveland's team as well. Andriuskevicius makes 7 or 8 treys in a row before games and makes it look easy.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

So why was he drafted in the 2nd round, and Bargnani drafted #1 overall? What's the difference?


----------



## Pioneer10

WTChan said:


> So why was he drafted in the 2nd round, and Bargnani drafted #1 overall? What's the difference?


 Bargnani has a lot more meat on him and was a proven performer in top Euroleague.

Marty makes Tayshaun Prince looks like Shaq, was measured to have a very short wingspan for his sight, and never even started for a top Euro team. He's a perfect project in a lot of ways


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

WTChan said:


> So why was he drafted in the 2nd round, and Bargnani drafted #1 overall? What's the difference?


If i am not mistaken in the 2004 draft wasnt he predicted to go in the Lottery maybe in some talks in the top 3, then thought better of it and went back to play more, and then went in the 2nd round.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

So he's less physically gifted than Bargnani. I remember he was projected to be #1 overall, and was advised to go back and play some more. I hope he fired his agent over this.


----------



## remy23

Bargnani is stronger but I'd wonder if Martynas is faster. So when you say "physical gifts," it depends which trait you're valuing most. In terms of pure athleticism, I'd bet they're in the same ballpark, with each player having an advantage over the other in certain categories.


----------



## Waukee

I would think any average NBA player is able to make 7-8 three's in a row before games...Considering there is no pressure and they play basketball for a living I don't think this is a big deal at all.


----------



## remy23

Waukee said:


> I would think any average NBA player is able to make 7-8 three's in a row before games...Considering there is no pressure and they play basketball for a living I don't think this is a big deal at all.


Martynas does that all the time. Plus he nails some from 3 feet behind the line. Not a lot of players, especially at 7'2 or 7'3 are nailing 3's several feet behind the line.


----------



## Waukee

remy23 said:


> Martynas does that all the time. Plus he nails some from 3 feet behind the line. Not a lot of players, especially at 7'2 or 7'3 are nailing 3's several feet behind the line.


 It is rare to see a player at his height hitting three pointers. Thats really the last thing I want my 7'3" center doing. Put him an NBA game and at this point in his development he will get abused. This kid is still three years away making any contributions. Just like Milicic and Tskitishvili he has all sorts of ability but like them he never played in Europe and got any experience and it's going to be a very tough rode for him.


----------



## remy23

Waukee said:


> It is rare to see a player at his height hitting three pointers. Thats really the last thing I want my 7'3" center doing. Put him an NBA game and at this point in his development he will get abused. This kid is still three years away making any contributions. Just like Milicic and Tskitishvili he has all sorts of ability but like them he never played in Europe and got any experience and it's going to be a very tough rode for him.


Martynas Andriuskevicius was not drafted to be a center, nor was he ever projected to be a center. And nor did Martynas ever show the game of a center. Cleveland drafted this kid knowing he's a unique player and are content to let him improve and be himself, instead of force-feeding him into a position he's no good at and isn't comfortable with. 

The goal for Andrisukevicius is not 3 more years of development. He was drafted with a 2-3 year plan (and he's already been working for 1 year, meaning the time table is another year or two). When Ferry drafted him, he didn't say, "Four or five years down the line." Teams will wait 2-3 years on a guy but 4-5 is a bit much. So that's not the case.


----------



## futuristxen

Waukee said:


> It is rare to see a player at his height hitting three pointers. Thats really the last thing I want my 7'3" center doing. Put him an NBA game and at this point in his development he will get abused. This kid is still three years away making any contributions. Just like Milicic and Tskitishvili he has all sorts of ability but like them he never played in Europe and got any experience and it's going to be a very tough rode for him.


Marty is not a center. Forget about his height. Watch him play. He's a three. If he continues to bulk up, he'll be a four. But he would be wasted playing center.

Also I think Darko looked really good for Orlando, and I think he'll have a huge year this year for Orlando.


----------



## Waukee

Martynas is a pretty quick guy but I can hardly imagine him playing SF...I would think he would get burned regularly. A guy his size is pretty much stuck playing PF/C and that where he's been projected to play.


----------



## Pioneer10

To be able to find minutes Marty can play on offense like a SF but on defense he's going to have to be able to guard PF's. Then a coach can play him to cause mismatches


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

Marty a Raef LaFrentz type?


----------



## futuristxen

Waukee said:


> Martynas is a pretty quick guy but I can hardly imagine him playing SF...I would think he would get burned regularly. A guy his size is pretty much stuck playing PF/C and that where he's been projected to play.


He'll play a lot like how Donyell Marshall currently plays for the Cavs. A 4 that spots up, picks and pops, and (hopefully) plays solid D.

You need to forget about his size for a second and think about how he moves and plays. Dirk is a 7 footer and he can play anywhere on the floor. You can't just say "oh he's a 7 footer, so he has to play this way". That's old thinking.

Especially on a team like the Cavs, where the guards spend so much time in the paint. Lebron scores in the paint more than most every big man in the NBA. So having big men who can play on the perimeter is a good notion.

Marty is probably the best shooter on the team to boot.


----------

